# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Tren ace and diet

## nobbythedonkey

I've seen on several posts in the past that people have said to just eat everything you can get your hands on while using Tren , Obviously I'm taking that statement with a pinch of salt 

I'm stacking Tren with test prop and anavar in the hope to have a fairly lean bulk, opinions on the fat burning properties differ from person to person is what I've found 

Diet wise i am consuming around 4000 cals a day and anything extra like a cheat meal (pizza) I'm just classing as extra cals and usually topping it off with a protein shake, does anyone else approach a bulk like this and what sort of results have you had.

Stats
77kg
5 ft 11
Around 12/13% body far
Used AAS stupidly in my early 20s, late 20s did a cycle of test prop, cycle of anavar and also a cycle of a combined test prop, Tren ace, mast
All I've ever done is Trained to lose fat but now I want some muscle

Started test prop and anavar 1 week ago and up 8lb and still looking lean, added Tren ace today

----------


## gbrice75

I'll put it this way - I dieted and trained naturally to get down from 195lbs @15% to a low of 177lbs @ ~10%. I ran a tren /prop cutting cycle to try and get really shredded, kept calories the same (still in a caloric deficit), and went from 177lbs back up to 193-ish @ 9% bodyfat, pretty cut and not holding much water (see my avy). So I can attest to the powers of the almighty Tren, it's truly badass. 

I know it's supposed to have fat burning properties, but IMO I was able to add lean mass and reduce bodyfat while in a caloric deficit due to the amazing nutrient partitioning properties of tren moreso than fat burning properties.

----------


## nobbythedonkey

Holly shot that's some impressive changes, I've got start pics so looking forward to seeing my end result

Only reason I'm counting this as a bulk svthat I've been in a calorie deficit for a long time,mi train mainly mma and because I've always been competing every couple of months I've tried to keep right at my fight weight so don't need to worry about the cut. 

Spending 3/5 months out of comp training for strength using wendler 5/3/1

Guess I'll continue down my current path until end of the month if there is too much fat I'll drop the calories a bit

----------


## gbrice75

^^ yep, I expect if you continue eating in a caloric surplus during your cycle, you stand to gain a good deal of LBM. Just don't get too cocky and think you can eat anything you want and/or any amount you want, because the fat WILL eventually creep up... and trust me cutting bodyfat isn't something you're going to want to deal with post cycle. Seeing as you're already 12-13%, i'd be pretty careful tbh.

----------


## nobbythedonkey

I will take your warning and be careful, I usually have 1 pizza a week just to keep myself sain, th last thing I want todo is cut a lot of fat again, it's so time consuming and a pain in the arse

As its my first "bulk" I understand that the body is a bit more forgiving when straying away from diet, for me one bit of stray food, even if it's only brown bread etc and it sets my fat loss back 1/2 days.

I'll just tread careful and use the mirror/pictures as my gauge, im keeping away from the scales, I'll try and post pics for comment and guidance at the end of this month.

----------


## gbrice75

> I will take your warning and be careful, I usually have 1 pizza a week just to keep myself sain, th last thing I want todo is cut a lot of fat again, it's so time consuming and a pain in the arse


A cheat meal each week can defenitely be psychologically beneficial. 




> As its my first "bulk" I understand that *the body is a bit more forgiving when straying away from diet,* for me one bit of stray food, even if it's only brown bread etc and it sets my fat loss back 1/2 days.


It is? News to me. I actually see it the complete opposite: When cutting, you're generally in a caloric deficit... a slip up here or there won't really have a big impact... it may hinder fat loss slightly. When bulking, you're generally in a caloric surplus... a slip up here or there will likely result in fat gain. IMO, you have to be more careful when bulking... unless you have no regard for gaining fat, then have at it. 




> I'll just tread careful and use the mirror/pictures as my gauge, im keeping away from the scales, I'll try and post pics for comment and guidance at the end of this month.


Good deal, looking forward to it!

----------

